# Product Review: CG-Lock



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

http://www.linquist.net/motorsports/bmw/cg-lock/

Enjoy.
-Kris


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

KrisL said:


> http://www.linquist.net/motorsports/bmw/cg-lock/
> 
> Enjoy.
> -Kris


I agree with the review. I tried one out, and I don't see the point. It kept my lower body pinched in the seat, but that's not a problem for me - my upper body moving around is. Plus, it's hard to release and it'll scratch the crap out of your console if you're not careful with it.

I can see how people would want one, but it wasn't for me.

John V


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

I think it is particularly useful for left-foot brakers as they do not get support from the dead-pedal


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

It's also more useful on tighter courses and in cars with limited passenger side visibility. Having the upper body tightly restrained in a car like the RX-8 on a very tight course makes looking out the passenger side windows difficult at best (a real issue at the NCC events, not so much at WDCR). After some adjustment, I've learned to live with the visibility limitations (mostly through more confidence in my visualization and beliving that the cones are where I think they are) and find it preferable to having to waste attention on keeping my upper body where I want it at all other times.

And the CG Lock has to be modified to work with the RX-8 seat belt too.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

I can't find my CG lock


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Schroth Rallye 4 going in this weekend.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Honestly now that I think about it I don't recall really having the same problems in the M3 that I had in the 325. The M3 cloth is a little softer and has more nap than that in the 325 and seems to hold me in place better, and the width adjustable seats are a godsend.


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Schroth Rallye 4 going in this weekend.


Yeah, I went straight for the Schroth 4 point harnesses in my track car. I like them. Probably not as good as a full Sparco race seat with 6 point harness. At the track, I still to hold myself in place by putting pressure on the left door, etc. a litle bit. But not nearly as much as without the harnesses. It's a significant improvement.

I got the bolt in ones, not the clip in ones. Installation took me many hours. It was a pain.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I got a clip in one for autoxing.

I can't bring myself to use one on the track without a cage.


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I got a clip in one for autoxing.
> 
> I can't bring myself to use one on the track without a cage.


If it's your everyday car, the clip in may be the more flexible way to go.

From what I read, 4 points without a cage seems to be OK, but not 5 or 6 point. So I'll use this 4 point for schools and open laping days. If I ever decide to go racing with full cage, etc. I'll get 6 point harnesses. Not sure if I'll ever really go racing, though. There's a huge jump in expenes relative to driver schools.


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I got a clip in one for autoxing.
> 
> I can't bring myself to use one on the track without a cage.


Yeah. I'm buying a set for next season.

... as well as continuing my search for a set of cloth E36 M3 vaders (very rare).

John V


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

JonW said:


> If it's your everyday car, the clip in may be the more flexible way to go.
> 
> From what I read, 4 points without a cage seems to be OK, but not 5 or 6 point. So I'll use this 4 point for schools and open laping days. If I ever decide to go racing with full cage, etc. I'll get 6 point harnesses. Not sure if I'll ever really go racing, though. There's a huge jump in expenes relative to driver schools.


 I don't understand that...

The big issue is with your head, and a four point harness is simply not going to let you submarine, or duck to the side.


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I don't understand that...
> 
> The big issue is with your head, and a four point harness is simply not going to let you submarine, or duck to the side.


My understanding is that with a 4 point, if the roof collapses the roof pushes on your head, and you still submarine downward, and don't get crushed from the roof. But a 5 or 6 point harness would keep you upright and you would get crushed (without a cage).

I'm not saying that's correct. It was just the consensus from all that I read. Seems to make sense, so that's what I got for now. I like the extra control I have from the harness. And it seems to be OK from a safety standpoint. But of course, there would be nothing better than a full cage and 6 point harness. I'm not ready to go that far yet, though. Although from a safety standpoint the cage and 6 point is certainly tempting...


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I still don't see how you can reasonably expect to submarine when you're properly strapped into a four point harness. OK, it might not hold you in quite as tightly at that end, but it would take quite a shove applied to your head to force you under a four point harness. IMHO, the real difference between three and four points is that ability to move to the side. If the seat belt is locked tight either via the safety lock, or a CG-Lock, you're not likely to submarine, either. You'll move to the side, instead.

I'd be particularly concerned about this in your E36, frankly. The E46 has a very strong crash structure, but the E36's roof is not at all well-regarded.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I still don't see how you can reasonably expect to submarine when you're properly strapped into a four point harness. OK, it might not hold you in quite as tightly at that end, but it would take quite a shove applied to your head to force you under a four point harness. IMHO, the real difference between three and four points is that ability to move to the side. If the seat belt is locked tight either via the safety lock, or a CG-Lock, you're not likely to submarine, either. You'll move to the side, instead.
> 
> I'd be particularly concerned about this in your E36, frankly. The E46 has a very strong crash structure, but the E36's roof is not at all well-regarded.


I'm sure there's a reason why some racing organizations require 5-6 point restraint systems rather than a simple 4 point.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

CG Lock? 

Guys, save yourself a few bucks for the autocross course: 

Simply bring the seatbelt clip to about 2-3 inches from the latch. Twist it about 2 times. Then insert it into the latch. Notice how the clip doesn't slide anymore and the lap belt portion is effectively "locked."

It beats all that fiddling around...


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

racerdave said:


> CG Lock?
> 
> Guys, save yourself a few bucks for the autocross course:
> 
> ...


 :bow:

Some people just like to spend money I guess 

John V


----------



## sthoma9 (May 27, 2004)

got the cg-lock last week and used it this past weekend and the TireRack event. IMHO it worked pretty well except for 2 issues-

1) i used the long screws and after the 3rd run, the lock came loose. should use the shorter screws.

2) the cg-lock seems to chew up the plastic on the belt clip a bit.


----------

